# Silvia Trkman Interview



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

For anyone who thinks success in agility is all about control and being strict 

MEMO DOG BLOG - about all dog sports in Europe: interview with a PRO: Silvia Trkman


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------

